# Kayak fishing Ceasar's Creek



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a safe area to fish from a kayak out at Ceasar's Creek Lake?
That lake is huge, and the couple times I've been out have been rough experiences due to all the boat traffic.
I have seen some pictures on google maps of people kayaking in that lake, and what looks to be channels or coves. Maybe I am not seeing it clearly, but it gives me hope that there are places suited for kayakers.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

crankbait09 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a safe area to fish from a kayak out at Ceasar's Creek Lake?
> That lake is huge, and the couple times I've been out have been rough experiences due to all the boat traffic.
> I have seen some pictures on google maps of people kayaking in that lake, and what looks to be channels or coves. Maybe I am not seeing it clearly, but it gives me hope that there are places suited for kayakers.


Wouldn't the map be what determines where you'd go look and see? I'd think channels and coves are where you'd start, not the main lake traffic.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

crankbait09 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a safe area to fish from a kayak out at Ceasar's Creek Lake?
> That lake is huge, and the couple times I've been out have been rough experiences due to all the boat traffic.
> I have seen some pictures on google maps of people kayaking in that lake, and what looks to be channels or coves. Maybe I am not seeing it clearly, but it gives me hope that there are places suited for kayakers.


 Safest would be Haines rd ramp, it’s up in the creek that feeds the lake and is all no wake and that rule is followed in that area. That area is narrow and not nearly as deep as the main lake.
if you put in at Welmans ramp and go left towards the damn it’s no wake. I do sometimes see people totally ignoring the no wake rule on that end.0 It’s also pretty wide and deep at that end


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

there are some photos I am seeing that are not linked to a specific spot on the map. I don;t know where the locations are based off pictures. I am not familiar with the lake at all, and would like a good starting point. I have been there a couple times, but not long enough to find my way around. I don't know where the best kayak launch spots are, if there are any


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Harry1959 said:


> Safest would be Haines rd ramp, it’s up in the creek that feeds the lake and is all no wake and that rule is followed in that area. That area is narrow and not nearly as deep as the main lake.
> if you put in at Welmans ramp and go left towards the damn it’s no wake. I do sometimes see people totally ignoring the no wake rule on that end.0 It’s also pretty wide and deep at that end


Awesome, I will definitely give that a shot. thank you for the suggestion.

Is it pretty easy to launch a kayak at these two locations?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

crankbait09 said:


> Awesome, I will definitely give that a shot. thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> Is it pretty easy to launch a kayak at these two locations?


 I’m not a kayaker, but both are regular boat ramps. Haines rd is smaller, has ramp, but no docks and isn’t as busy. Wellmans has shallow areas areas on both sides of the ramp where you could launch from grass/dirt areas as well.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

There is an actual canoe and kayak put in.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw that too, but that literally drops you off in the middle of the lake. party boat central


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea that’s the bad part. You can also put in at the ramp by the camp ground. It gets busy too but not as busy as that one I sent the screen shot of.


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

All State lakes have a H.P. (horse power) rating for each lake. Personally, I pay attention to this rating and won't fish the lake if the H.P. rating is over 10 h.p.

Boat owners with larger engines seem to crank the throttle, like they're gonna miss out on something if they don't race to the other side of the lake.  I've been in my kayak fishing, less than 100 yards from the boat ramp where these hoodlums launch....and all the while I'm catching plenty of fish and good sized fish. Seems like they're more interested in racing up and down the lake, than actually catching fish.  Then there's the plain ole disrespectful ones waking others, like they're in a competition or have nothing better to do.

It's just easier to stay off of those higher horse power lakes. 😎


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Outdoorguy57 said:


> All State lakes have a H.P. (horse power) rating for each lake. Personally, I pay attention to this rating and won't fish the lake if the H.P. rating is over 10 h.p.
> 
> Boat owners with larger engines seem to crank the throttle, like they're gonna miss out on something if they don't race to the other side of the lake.  I've been in my kayak fishing, less than 100 yards from the boat ramp where these hoodlums launch....and all the while I'm catching plenty of fish and good sized fish. Seems like they're more interested in racing up and down the lake, than actually catching fish.  Then there's the plain ole disrespectful ones waking others, like they're in a competition or have nothing better to do.
> 
> It's just easier to stay off of those higher horse power lakes. 😎


I've fished Cowan that has a 10HP limit. Larger boats with a 9.9 on it running WOT will throw a wake just this side of a wake board boat. They plow rather than plane thru the water. It would be better if it was idle-only but no one seems to buy into that logic. 

Caesar has a rating of "unlimited". If you're anywhere on the upper or lower main lake, and you're outside a no wake zone or just inside, you're going to get rocked. Period. I'd rather have a bass boat or other performance boat go by me fully on plane vs slowing down to show me a "courtesy". The less the boat is down in the water, the better for wake management. The last two years have been especially bad with all the "new money" boats out on the lakes driven by "captains" with no training or experience.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Early mornings (a couple hours before sunset) were best for me. I've also seen skiers out as early as 7-730am during the summer, so there isn't really much quiet time during daylight. Keep an eye out for boaters, be safe and good luck.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

crankbait09 said:


> there are some photos I am seeing that are not linked to a specific spot on the map. I don;t know where the locations are based off pictures. I am not familiar with the lake at all, and would like a good starting point. I have been there a couple times, but not long enough to find my way around. I don't know where the best kayak launch spots are, if there are any


Kayaks can safely put in at hains/young or the campground. I’ll paddle out to Walker Island from the campground but no further. I stopped putting in at Wellman, too many idiots in power boats out there.


----------



## AJE213 (Aug 13, 2021)

I just made reservations for the weekend of June 20th for the campground. Looking at the map, it appears the rental kayaks are just to the north of the campground boat launch.

I've never been there but here's a video I found of the campground area:


----------

